# Help... Bad wiper Judder...!!!



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone have a cure for wiper Judder???

I put some G1 on the screen a few weeks back but apart from a tiny bit of judder to begin with it's been fine since. I (gave wipers a little wipe over with some neat IPA and they were smooth as silk.)

Washed car yesterday with Mer shampoo, Gave all the glass a wipe over with some AG Fast glass (as usual)

Run out this morning in some light drizzle and I'm getting shocking wiper judder, worst I've ever had on any car. If I use the screen washers I get 3-4 wipes with no judder then it returns with a vengance.

Just given screen a quick polish with AG glass polish, and given wipers another wipe with IPA but it's made no difference.

Wipers are brand new, car done less than 2k from new. 

Any ideas, never had wipers juddering this badly before in 20 years of motoring...


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

has someone maybe leant on the wiper arm??? I had this and the arm was every so slightly twisted.....take the wiper balde off and see how the end of the arm is laying when on the screen at the point the judder is, a small spanner on teh arm and twist it so its now flat to the screen


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

You could try wiping the wiper rubber edge down with pure undiluted screen wash? This help with bad juddering with the wipers on our new Polo, where Autoglym Fast Glass, Glass Polish, IPA had not done a thing to improve their action. Screen wash helped in my case, a huge improvement, but still not perfect.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Captain Pugwash said:


> has someone maybe leant on the wiper arm??? I had this and the arm was every so slightly twisted.....take the wiper balde off and see how the end of the arm is laying when on the screen at the point the judder is, a small spanner on the arm and twist it so its now flat to the screen


No they look fine, as I say have been OK. up until today. I'm stumped, unless everything is just "Too clean" and I've possibly de-natured the rubber on the blades wiping with neat IPA, it does fetch black off the rubbers surface..

But both blades now judder something shocking..


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

yetizone said:


> You could try wiping the wiper rubber edge down with pure undiluted screen wash? This help with bad juddering with the wipers on our new Polo, where Autoglym Fast Glass, Glass Polish, IPA had not done a thing to improve their action. Screen wash helped in my case, a huge improvement, but still not perfect.


I'll give it a go, strangely mine is a new Polo??


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah - interesting coincidence hey. They look the same type of wipers as on our Passat, but have had no problems at all, despite fitting new blades last month?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

yetizone said:


> You could try wiping the wiper rubber edge down with pure undiluted screen wash? This help with bad juddering with the wipers on our new Polo, where Autoglym Fast Glass, Glass Polish, IPA had not done a thing to improve their action. Screen wash helped in my case, a huge improvement, but still not perfect.


Just tried that made no difference at all...

I'm really, really stumped. New set of wipers are nigh on £30, if I knew it would fix it I'd pay it, but it's a bit much if it's something to do with G1 and how I've cleaned screen..

Really is niggling me...


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I got exactly the same thing on my last car after applying Rain X. I tried all the usual cleaning and replacing the wiper blades etc. and could never solve it. I dont know why or what causes it but i promised myself id never apply anything to a windscreen ever again. Some people apply rain repellants and never have a problem, its a funny one.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've used this with good results...

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=303wiper


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

DampDog said:


> Just tried that made no difference at all...
> 
> I'm really, really stumped. New set of wipers are nigh on £30, if I knew it would fix it I'd pay it, but it's a bit much if it's something to do with G1 and how I've cleaned screen..
> 
> Really is niggling me...


you can get new wipers for less than that...


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I've used this with good results...
> 
> http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=303wiper


Thanks for that.

I've rummaged around in the garage and found some rubber Lubricant/protect-ant. The sort that used on electric window tracks. I've given them a little wipe with that and it has improved to a degree.

I'm thinking wiping the wipers with neat IPA may not be a good idea. My theory is it denatures the rubber and dries it out a little. I won't use it again.

Probably OK on old wipers because they already have grime on the surface, but a little severe on new rubber. (dunno just thinking out loud)


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> you can get new wipers for less than that...


Well wiperblades.co.uk are showing em at £28.90 and they're usually pretty cheap..

http://www.wiperblades.co.uk/champi...hampion-contact-dxr40-twin-pack-wiper-blades/


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thats fair enough for decent ones


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

DampDog said:


> Just tried that made no difference at all...
> 
> I'm really, really stumped. New set of wipers are nigh on £30, if I knew it would fix it I'd pay it, but it's a bit much if it's something to do with G1 and how I've cleaned screen..
> 
> Really is niggling me...


Oh dear - not sure what else to suggest. If the screen wash had not worked on my wipers I was next in line for the 303 treatment. Still may give it a go? Then again I'd only used Duragloss Rain Repellent and not G1?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

yetizone said:


> Oh dear - not sure what else to suggest. If the screen wash had not worked on my wipers I was next in line for the 303 treatment. Still may give it a go? Then again I'd only used Duragloss Rain Repellent and not G1?


Think I'll give them another wipe with the rubber lube/protectant I found in the garage. It's not fixed it but has helped a bit. If that fails I'll get some 303 as that the next cheapest option.

Bizarrely, if I keep wipers on until screen dries, they stop juddering, how mad is that??? Dare not let them continue for more than 2 or 3 wipes on a dry screen for fear of damaging the motor.

Perhaps they be OK in a down pour, it's just fine drizzle that's problematic..


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

The arm is almost certainly twisted. It should meet the screen parallel throughout the sweep, bend/twist to achieve this.

It is not the blades.:thumb:


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Try claying the screen or going over it with Bar Keepers Friend if you want to remove everything from it.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

can't be G1 because it wasn't bad for a while until you cleaned the screen. i reckon it's probably the arm is bent some how, or there is a small tear in the blade.

there is no reason it could be G1 is it was fine (as near as makes no difference) for a while, you clean it, then it goes bad....something happened when cleaning it.

either way, hope you get it sorted soon!!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive had/have this.

No juddering prior to applying G1 a few weeks ago. First rain after applying wipers juddered. Went away after a few mins with rain/wiping.

Washed the car e.g 1 week later and juddering is back.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for the help guys, it's much appreciated.



maersk said:


> The arm is almost certainly twisted. It should meet the screen parallel throughout the sweep, bend/twist to achieve this.
> 
> It is not the blades.:thumb:


I understand what you're saying and I have adjusted wiper arms in the dim and distant past. However I don't believe it's the case here. The simple reason is that the wiper have been perfectly fine up to now, and it's both blades doing it, on the forwards and back stroke. Typically when it's incorrect blade angle, it's either one or the other stroke, as you say due to the blade not being parallel. I've had a look at it while scratching my head and it looks spot on. Though I will have another look, there certainly isn't any damage to the arms.



s70rjw said:


> Try claying the screen or going over it with Bar Keepers Friend if you want to remove everything from it. I've seen the "Bar keepers friend" in my local Morrison, so mat well try that, if I can't resolve it.


I've cleaned the screen with AG GlassPolish that should be more severe than claying, but I'll give it a go. I'll clean the whole screen with IPA sometime today.

Having slept on it, my theory is that screen is probably cleener than it's ever been, but wiping wiper blades with neat IPA has done something to them, either denatured them, or possibly removed a factory coating of some sort. As I've said blades are brand new, no twists, tears, etc.



weemax said:


> Ive had/have this.
> 
> No juddering prior to applying G1 a few weeks ago. First rain after applying wipers juddered. Went away after a few mins with rain/wiping.
> 
> Washed the car e.g 1 week later and juddering is back.


I have my suspicion that should I get out and about in a downpour it may resolve itself. Yesterday morning it was that very fine drizzle, so screen only needed the odd "Juddery wipe" I'm tempted to set up garden hose so screen has something akin to proper rain and see what happens.

Again, thanks all.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I had a few minutes so gave the screen a thorough wipe over with undiluted IPA. 

As luck had it, it started chucking it down so took car for a run. Judder has 95% gone. 

I really haven't got a clue whats gone on with it, only products I've used have been AG Fast Glass & Polish. Anyway it's sorted and I'm non the wiser...


----------

